# Need a Sponsor for Hitchhiking Documentary



## dawgrunner (Aug 14, 2012)

Experienced hitchhiker looking for a indie or hollywood based film director to sponsor me. This will require the director to provide a traveling person with me and supporting funds. This is a documentary on living as a real homeless hitchhiker in the USA. This isn’t a reality show. This is a first hand look at the dangerous life of being homeless
Looking for director to provide high end surveillance micro video equip with audio.
Also a woman to travel with me, that"s not afraid of the dark that’s trained in any martial art to be a witness and write the story as it happens.
I'm old school and usually travel solo but will be watching and protecting anyone who travels with me.
Any person associated with this documentary on the road with me has to have a clean record. Period
Subjected to extreme isolation, violence could happen at anytime, day or night. hitchhike an travel at night depends on environment.
Travel light or heavy not a problem. This isn’t who can walk the distance, its smart hitchhiking. End of each day stash burden and seek out supplies or homeless veterans.
Finally this isn't a joke this is a serious expose' of the lifestyle or life ending of hitchhiking in the USA
Thank you serious inquiries only
Jean Andre Vallery


----------



## scatwomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Haha, this rules.


dawgrunner said:


> Also a woman to travel with me, that"s not afraid of the dark that’s trained in any martial art to be a witness and write the story as it happens.


----------



## keg (Aug 14, 2012)

.Clean record=boring.


----------



## kevlar (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know but I think I could use a sponsor too...


----------



## fenriswolf (Aug 15, 2012)

And why is it you need a "woman" to travel with. It's called HOBOING. A "sponsor". Artists get patrons buddy. Hobos work. Cameras are cheap. Hobo until you can afford a camera. Do the same until you can afford a woman. It sounds like you need a mom on this "trip". Sorry to be harsh but the post is just daft.


----------



## kevlar (Aug 16, 2012)

Come around philly. I wanna kick it with yas for a minute


----------



## finn (Aug 17, 2012)

...must bring your own weapons. Safety not guaranteed...
Haha, well, I'd think a lot of us have hitchhiked before, and honestly it's not that dangerous if you have a good vibe sense and a healthy distrust of strangers. Also, not to rain on your parade, I don't think it'd be interesting enough to make a show out of it. Hell, I'd think it's the same type stuff that happened in the 60's, just with more time between rides. Wait around, ride, wait around, ride, etc. I also don't think it's cool to secretly record people either. But hey, if you get money out of it, why'd you care, right?


----------



## kevlar (Aug 17, 2012)

Seems tough to have a film crew follow you around while you hitch... Why don't you just shoot whatever you see for 2-3 years then piece together the good parts into a documentary and sell it off? And don't forget my cut for giving you the idea


----------



## robbaked (Aug 26, 2012)

clean record? Does that mean just misdemeanors?


----------

